# DD 7200 dans un iMac G3



## gyzmoo (27 Juin 2004)

Bonjour,

L'installation d'un DD 80 Go / 7200 tours sur un iMac G3 600 Mhz est-elle recommandée ?

Quelles en seraient les conséquences ?


Merci pour vos réponses. :rose:


----------



## alèm (27 Juin 2004)

plus de rapidité, un petit peu moins de bruits (du aux nouvelles graisses des Hds) mais plus chaud donc prend un HD d'une marque fiable (seagate au hasard)


----------



## Telonioos (28 Juin 2004)

ou maxtor aussi


----------



## JPTK (28 Juin 2004)

Dans mon PM j'ai le Hitachi/Desktar d'origine et un Maxtor.

Le premier on l'entend ronronner légèrement mais on l'entend pas écrire. Le maxtor c'est l'inverse, inaudible mais par contre en écriture ça gratte gratte un peu


----------



## goon (28 Juin 2004)

ça marche nickel dans mon imac 400dv j'ai un seagate 80G 7200 trs/m.. ça gratouille très légérement... mais bien moins que celui d'origine (déjà qu'il était très silencieux...)
par contre vrai que ça chauffe un peu plus... pour l'instant pas de grosse chaleur... on verra bien


----------



## Asso.Pompignac (5 Juillet 2004)

bonjour

je desire changer mon DD

je pense à 
Hitachi Disque dur 160 Go Serial ATA 150 7200 tr/mn

qu'en pensez vous ?  c'est jouable? compatible???


Merci a vous


----------



## Vercoquin (5 Juillet 2004)

Asso.Pompignac a dit:
			
		

> bonjour
> je desire changer mon DD
> je pense à
> Hitachi Disque dur 160 Go Serial ATA 150 7200 tr/mn
> ...


Est-ce pour un iMac ?
Si oui :
- pas plus de 120 Go
- pas de S-ATA mais de l'IDE-ATA


----------



## Asso.Pompignac (5 Juillet 2004)

Pourquoi cette limite a 120Go???
iMAc G3 DV

caracteristique

Type de produit
Disque dur interne IDE

Marque
Hitachi


Caractéristiques techniques

Capacité non formatée
120 Go

Vitesse de rotation
7200 trs/min

Interface
UDMA 100

Mémoire cache
8 Mo

Temps d'accès moyen
8.5 m


----------



## Vercoquin (6 Juillet 2004)

Ton disque dur Hitachi m'a l'air très bien.
Pour la limite des 120 Go, je ne sais pas pourquoi techniquement, mais c'est comme ça  Crois-en la vieille expérience des membres de ce forum


----------



## alèm (6 Juillet 2004)

parce que pour plus de 120, il faut de l'ATA133...


----------



## Asso.Pompignac (6 Juillet 2004)

bonjour tous
super cette discussion enrichissante...

pour mon iMac 500 G3 DV veux DD 120GO

Ai trouvé un :Maxtor Disque dur DiamondMax Plus 9 200 Go Serial ATA 150*7200 trs/min - Buffer 8Mo

Ca marchera?????

merci


----------



## alèm (6 Juillet 2004)

mais non, on t'a dit pas de serial ata... et 200Go non plus, tu lis ou quoi ?


----------



## Telonioos (6 Juillet 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> mais non, on t'a dit pas de serial ata... et 200Go non plus, tu lis ou quoi ?



lol


----------



## Asso.Pompignac (6 Juillet 2004)

desole... ai merdé...

je sais veux me limite  120Go et je regarde sur CDiscount et que des Serial ATA 150...

Suis je eu ?????

Merci encore


----------



## alèm (6 Juillet 2004)

achete sur un vrai site alors...


----------



## Asso.Pompignac (6 Juillet 2004)

Malgres une mauvaise presse, jamais ete decu de ce site et en + pas tres loin de chez moi...


----------



## Vercoquin (6 Juillet 2004)

Ce n'est pas les sites de VPC qui manquent. Sur MacWay, tu trouveras ce qu'il te faut. Personnellement, j'ai une préférence pour ldlc.com qui est un site très sérieux et dont le SAV est très réactif par e-mail. :love:


----------



## JuDeMac (6 Juillet 2004)

Salut,

 Je viens de changer la Ram de mon Imac 400 DVSE. Impeccable. Pour info, c'est une barrette de 256 Mo en SDRAM PC 133 168 pins 3,3 v de marque Dane-elec. Je mets l'info parce que quand je cherchais sur le net le type de module que je pouvais monter, j'ai eu quelques difficultés.

 Bon, maintenant, j'aimerai changer le DD. Il est bien le 13 Go d'origine, mais il fait beaucoup de bruit chez moi (un ventilo, je pense qui n'arrête pas de tourner et faire un bruit très pénible, un comble pour un Imac dit silencieux). Alors, voilà, j'ai trouvé çà :

_Disque dur Maxtor Diamond MaxPlus 120 Go - DMA/ATA-133 (Ultra) - 3.5" interne - 8 Mo de cache - 7200 tours/min pour un tarif d'environ 85 euros. _

 La question que je me pose est la suivante : je sais que la marque est synonyme de qualité, que les 8 Mo de cache ne sont pas de trop pour une écriture rapide et que les 120 Go sont bien suffisants, mais qu'en est-il de *l'ATA 133* alors que sur mon mac, la connexion est *UDMA/ATA 100*. Est-ce grave docteur ?

  Merci pour vos réponses

  Bien à vous

  JuDeMac


----------



## cygwin (6 Juillet 2004)

Aucun pb avec ATA/133. On peut toujours utiliser un disque dur plus rapide et la performance du disque s'aligne sur la limite de la CM. C'est un peu comme la RAM. 

Pour info, Je crois que iMac DVSE 400 supporte SDRAM PC 100 et ATA/66.


----------



## JuDeMac (6 Juillet 2004)

Merci cygwin pour ta réponse.

 Pour la ram, j'ai tenté un module SDRAM PC 100 de 128 Mo avant d'installer celle précisée dans mon dernier post. Ce module n'a jamais fonctionné : impossible de lancer le mac, un bruit au démarrage qui, sur la notice, correspond à un problème... de ram. 
 Ce module était générique et non un module de marque. Après m'être informé, il semble que les génériques ne soient pas élaborées par le même fabricant ce qui explique les possibles décalage de qualité.

 Bien à vous

 JuDeMac


----------



## ice (6 Juillet 2004)

Vercoquin a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce pour un iMac ?
> Si oui :
> - pas plus de 120 Go
> - pas de S-ATA mais de l'IDE-ATA




Bonjour,

Et si c'est un Disque Dur externe, de 200Go et que je le branche sur mon iMac, est-ce que ça fonctionnera?


----------



## alèm (6 Juillet 2004)

de pire en pire les questions... 

oui, ça marchera


----------



## ice (6 Juillet 2004)

Merci, mais pourquoi est-ce que tu trouve ma question stupide? Moi je ne le savais pas et je suis sûr qu'il y a plein d'autres personnes qui ne le savent pas non plus, en plus les questions ne peuvent jamais être stupident, car il aura toujours des personnes qui voudront connaître les réponses à ces questions.


----------



## Vercoquin (6 Juillet 2004)

Il y a juste eu une question un peu bizarre plus haut  (du genre : "d'accord, je ne peux pas mettre plus de 120 Go dans mon iMac. Alors j'ai trouvé ce disque de 200 Go"  ). C'est pour ça que alèm est un peu moqueur 

Ce qui limite la capacité du disque interne du iMac, c'est sa configuration interne. Pour l'externe, la gestion du disque est totalement différente, ce qui fait que tu peux mettre un disque bien plus gros en FireWire. Il y a un sujet très récent semblable à celui-ci dans le forum "périphériques".


----------



## alèm (6 Juillet 2004)

quand je me suis inscris à macgé, on se servait de la fonction recherche avant de poser une question. ça te parait stupîde de faire une recherche avant de poser une question ? peut-être que je traine depuis trop longtemps sur le net pour y avoir acquis les réflexes de recherche. tout n'était pas donné...

et Vercoquin a bien résumé la situation...


----------



## ice (6 Juillet 2004)

Ok, merci beaucoup. je voudrais juste savoir encore un truc ( même si c'est stupide ), qu'est ce qui est mieux, un dique dur externe ou interne?


----------



## goon (7 Juillet 2004)

tu devrais utiliser la fonction recherche.

j'ai posé la même question que toi il ya peu. j'ai eu plein d'avis différents !  

bon courage..
moi, j'ai opté pour l'interne, et ça roule !


----------



## JuDeMac (7 Juillet 2004)

ice a dit:
			
		

> Ok, merci beaucoup. je voudrais juste savoir encore un truc ( même si c'est stupide ), qu'est ce qui est mieux, un dique dur externe ou interne?


 Salut Ice, 

 Le problème de ta question est, à mon sens, le terme "mieux". Je pense que c'est toujours mieux d'avoir un disque interne ou externe que de ne pas en avoir du tout. Disons que ce serait la seule réponse possible à ta question. Car, en fait, tout dépend de ce que tu veux en faire, du stockage bête et méchant (de l'externe te suffira bien que cela soit un tantinet plus cheros que de l'interne), avoir un disque plus rapide dans la bécane pour accèder plus rapidement à tes documents et les écrire aussi plus rapidement (un DD interne). En bref, s'il y a tellement de choix en matière de disque dur (capacité, interne/externe, vitesse, cache, etc.) c'est bien parce qu'il y a x façon de s'en servir (non pas comme éponge vaisselle chérie, aïe).

 Bien à vous

 JuDeMac


----------



## Vercoquin (7 Juillet 2004)

ice a dit:
			
		

> Ok, merci beaucoup. je voudrais juste savoir encore un truc ( même si c'est stupide ), qu'est ce qui est mieux, un dique dur externe ou interne?


C'est vrai que les avis sont différents. Pour ma part, je préfère l'interne pour plusieurs raisons :
1- on n'a pas à gérer l'allumage et l'extinction d'un périphérique supplémentaire ;
2- pour moi, un disque dur externe doit venir en complément d'un autre (en l'occurrence un interne), mais ne doit pas s'y substituer ;
3- le prix des internes est inférieur à celui des externes (puisqu'il n'y a pas à payer le boîtier) ;
4- ça prend moins de place sur le bureau ;
5- si l'on trimballe souvent sa machine, on n'oublie jamais rien !


----------



## ice (7 Juillet 2004)

Ok merci pour vos réponses.


----------

